# Royal_T's picture thread



## Royal_T's (Nov 6, 2009)

I had two seperate threads combined so I moved one... Thanks


----------



## Royal_T's (Nov 6, 2009)

ID Thread was moved.


----------



## Royal_T's (Nov 6, 2009)

Thank you very much.


----------



## Royal_T's (Nov 7, 2009)

Obie 10/06/08 (p. murinus)






The next day






8 months later






Olive 10/06/08 (p. cambridgei)






A couple months later












Olive recently






Mary Jane (p. ornata)


----------



## Royal_T's (Nov 7, 2009)

C. fasciatum







A. avic sling







A. avic adult



















Brachypelma vagans (post-molt)


----------



## Teal (Nov 7, 2009)

*I LOVE seeing pictures of P. cambridgeis going from sling to adult... I can't wait for mine to grow! (I know, I say that all the time lol)

Lovely collection! *


----------



## Redneck (Nov 7, 2009)

Nice collection... Them P. murinus grow super fast dont they... Great photos...


----------



## james.m (Nov 7, 2009)

Wow, those pictures were colorful.  Love the anole in a. avic pic looking as if his space just got invaded.


----------



## Royal_T's (Nov 7, 2009)

The murinus and the cambridgei both grew at about the same rate.  The murinus was male and the cambridgei is female.  I recently acquired a mate for the murinus and hope to have lots of babies for sale soon.  I have 14 Ts and will have lots more pics to post soon.


----------



## Ariel (Nov 7, 2009)

are you keeping the avic and the anole together?!?!?!


----------



## Royal_T's (Nov 7, 2009)

The anole was food...


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Nov 7, 2009)

Gorgeous vagans! Totally underrated species.


----------



## gvfarns (Nov 7, 2009)

Certainly looks like a vagans, but there have been several threads lately about how we can't really identify vagans because it looks just like a few other species (not brachypelma) and has probably been hybridized as well.  And unfortunately the spermathecae have not been real helpful in distinguishing them.

What you have is a hobby vagans.  Whether that corresponds to the scientifically described true vagans or not I do not know.


----------



## Royal_T's (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks...  she is amazing, vey docile.  I hope to breed her this year.


----------



## Abby (Nov 7, 2009)

Awesome pictures!
I love seeing the "before" and "after" pictures of slings and then later as adults in all their gorgeous beauty.


----------



## Mattyb (Nov 8, 2009)

Very nice pictures.


----------



## Royal_T's (Nov 12, 2009)

Most recent pic of Olive





Obie with his honey... she just molted and I'm going to breed these two soon.  I can't wait!





Obie





L. violaceopes 6 months ago... she is 6 inches now (pics coming soon)





Versicolor





P. ornata










N. chromatus










Two gorgeous species...  My wife and our newest a. avic (I love her... and my wife too)


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Nov 12, 2009)

awesome pics man...keep posting, the growth pics are sweet. still unsure the vagans is as stated but what the hell...shes still an amazingly beautiful T.


----------



## Royal_T's (Nov 12, 2009)

Olive


----------



## Teal (Nov 12, 2009)

*Such a gorgeous T! *


----------



## Royal_T's (Nov 15, 2009)

*6 inch vagans molt (with a bent IV leg)*












I over estimated initially but she is a good 6.5 inches now.


----------



## Royal_T's (Nov 15, 2009)

*Two Ts ready to mate!*


----------



## Royal_T's (Nov 17, 2009)

These two mated successfully...  I clearly seen insertion.  It was amazing, the female which is VERY aggressive was completly submissive to the male during mating.











Obie in his new enclosure... he"ll live the rest of his life here.





L. violaceopes


----------



## Royal_T's (Nov 17, 2009)

My wife took a majority of these pics and we both appreciate the comments...Thank you all for looking and especially those of you who comment.


----------



## moose35 (Nov 18, 2009)

your lampropelma violaceopes looks great...nice pictures.


      moose


----------



## Royal_T's (Nov 26, 2009)

*From 1/4" to 5" in one year.*

Latest chevron pic...  I cleaned her enclosure today so I will have more pics soon (including a ruler pic when I get one).


----------



## The Spider Faery (Nov 26, 2009)

Gorgeous pics of the P. cambridgei!  



> From 1/4" to 5" in one year.


You can't be serious? :?  Really?


----------



## Royal_T's (Nov 26, 2009)

Yep...  I am amazed myself.  I'll post a ruler pic along with molt records later.


----------



## The Spider Faery (Nov 26, 2009)

> Yep... I am amazed myself.


Wow.



> I'll post a ruler pic along with molt records later.


Nice.  She's very photogenic.  I think I want one!


----------



## Royal_T's (Nov 26, 2009)

Ruler Pic approx 5 1/2"


----------



## Teal (Nov 26, 2009)

*Wow, she's gorgeous! *


----------



## Royal_T's (Nov 30, 2009)

*Ornata molts*

Ornata molts from 10/25/09 and 11/30/09...  I can't wait to see her.  The small molt is approximately 1.5" and the second is approximately 2".  I'm guessing that it is close to 2.5 inches now.


----------



## Teal (Nov 30, 2009)

*Very cool! Molts are always great! *


----------



## Royal_T's (Dec 1, 2009)

*Newest T*


----------



## varanus dwarfus (Dec 2, 2009)

Your L. violaceopes is stunning... Mine always stay hidden so I never get to see them (though they are slings...). If I'm lucky I see a leg here or there. I hope mine turn out even 1/2 as pretty as yours!

Wonderful photos and great collection!


----------



## Royal_T's (Dec 2, 2009)

Thank you...  she is my pride and joy. She is still young and just started showing some really good color.  They developed rather quickly.  Mine has grown from 1.25" - 6" in approximately one year (I bought her last November).


----------



## Royal_T's (Dec 2, 2009)

*C. fasciatum*


----------



## varanus dwarfus (Dec 2, 2009)

Beautiful c. fasciatum, they sure are fun, how big is this one?


----------



## Teal (Dec 3, 2009)

*Gorgeous! Their colours are so vivid! *


----------



## Royal_T's (Dec 3, 2009)

varanus dwarfus said:


> Beautiful c. fasciatum, they sure are fun, how big is this one?


She is about 2.5 - 3 inches


----------



## Royal_T's (Dec 3, 2009)

*6" L. violaceopes*


----------



## Royal_T's (Dec 16, 2009)

Aphonopelma seemanni





Brachypelma vagans


----------



## endoflove (Dec 16, 2009)

woha what is taht blue hes munching on?


----------



## Mack&Cass (Dec 16, 2009)

endoflove said:


> woha what is taht blue hes munching on?


It appears to be a horn worm. Gorgeous fasciatum and cambridgei.

Cass


----------



## Royal_T's (Dec 20, 2009)

My newest baby (a christmas gift from my wife).





P. ornata...  I can't wait until it gets bigger


----------



## Royal_T's (Jan 3, 2010)

3.5" female cyclosternum fasciatum one of my top favorites


----------



## Teal (Jan 4, 2010)

*Gorgeous!

The skull really compliments her colouring  *


----------



## Royal_T's (Mar 23, 2010)

L. violaceopes (pic taken onthe blkberry) 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 p. ornata recently molted.Approximate sizeof 3.75 inches


----------



## harmroelf (Mar 24, 2010)

The ornata looks like female to me.


----------



## seanbond (Mar 24, 2010)

nice blue lady!


----------



## Royal_T's (Nov 1, 2011)

*New pics of my L. violaceopes*































H. lividum












Thanks Sean


----------



## Royal_T's (Nov 3, 2011)

*More pics*

L. violaceopes












P. irminia












A. avic slings












More avic slings from another mother


----------



## Royal_T's (Nov 5, 2011)




----------



## Royal_T's (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## Royal_T's (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## Royal_T's (Nov 13, 2011)




----------

